# Be careful.



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Check THIS out.

Residential remodel. 3 wire home run. Very little wire to play with so the stripped ends are left stripped and taped, then all wires are taped.

Pulling cable into new plastic JB and POOF.....phase to phase short. Doesn't trip breaker, doesn't burn hand but leaves a LOT of soot on it.

Not me by the way.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa!!!

Looks like an acid rock ban's tattoo!!!


----------

